# Did anyone do any riding over the holiday weekend?



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I did a little loop of thirty miles on Sunday. The temps were around 62 with gust of 25 mph. I'm trying to come up with a good route for some weekend rides. This ride was a mix of road with a rail trail at the end.

I just moved to Sycamore last September. I didn't get the chance to explore as much as I would of liked to. Also, only took one photo but, next time I'll be on the ball.









So, where did you ride?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I did about 110 miles on two rides this past weekend. I'm also searching out good places to ride in my area.

I discovered the Global Heatmap over at Strava Labs is a pretty good place to find out where others are riding in your area (or anywhere really).

Strava Global Heatmap


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Migen21 said:


> I did about 110 miles on two rides this past weekend. I'm also searching out good places to ride in my area.
> 
> I discovered the Global Heatmap over at Strava Labs is a pretty good place to find out where others are riding in your area (or anywhere really).
> 
> Strava Global Heatmap



WOW! That's awesome and thanks for the link.

I did notice that this thread received a 140 something views and only one response. Sad! What happened to this forum? This place had such a wonderful community and that looks all lost.

No ride stories or extremely limited. I do understand that the web has become a breeding ground for cowards. Most would never be so critical of others outside of it. I always thought if one didn't have anything good to say about another then, say nothing at all. Is that what's turning everyone away?

It's kinda sad.


----------



## Ricey155 (Feb 17, 2012)

nice pic what filter did you use to get the blurring on the outside? 

there all on strava instead


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Where's Sycamore?

Up here in the PNW, the weather has been fantastic, so I've gotten over 200 miles in just this month alone. I use Strava heatmaps to build out routes frequently, but other times, I just ride and see what happens. That being said, I don't mind fighting with cars for lanes if need be.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ricey155 said:


> nice pic what filter did you use to get the blurring on the outside?
> 
> there all on strava instead


Thanks, it's just a cellphone photo. As for everyone jumping ship around here. That's unfortunate. Although, I have many interests, this forum is basically my favorite because this is my style of riding.

I'll just keep plugging away and hope it comes back around.



Corenfa said:


> Where's Sycamore?
> 
> Up here in the PNW, the weather has been fantastic, so I've gotten over 200 miles in just this month alone. I use Strava heatmaps to build out routes frequently, but other times, I just ride and see what happens. That being said, I don't mind fighting with cars for lanes if need be.


We're just starting to receive warmer weather. The other day we had a tornado outbreak and some towns didn't fair too well. 

Sycamore is in the north central part of Illinois. This is the most interesting small town I have lived in. Dates back to 1835 and most of is still around to be viewed.








The David Syme home, 1880








The State Theater, 1924 








Dekalb County Building. 1905

I can go on and on. Love this town!


----------



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

Cyclist69 said:


> WOW! That's awesome and thanks for the link.
> 
> I did notice that this thread received a 140 something views and only one response. Sad! What happened to this forum? This place had such a wonderful community and that looks all lost.
> 
> ...


Its not kinda sad, its very sad to me. Gutter snipes and trolls are everywhere now. I use to love to talk cycling but eventually unhappy people come along and spread vitreol. Unfortunate for those is that there are still many, many descent people that know how to conduct themselves. Hopefully things will improve


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

respro100 said:


> Its not kinda sad, its very sad to me. Gutter snipes and trolls are everywhere now. I use to love to talk cycling but eventually unhappy people come along and spread vitreol. Unfortunate for those is that there are still many, many descent people that how to conduct themselves. Hopefully things will improve


Yes. Let's hope so. 

However, we need to start somewhere. So, maybe a restart is in order with the express understanding that even if someone disapproves of something or some aspect around here. That hopefully, maybe they may conduct themselves with restraint. 

We can all dislike something and still remain reasonably objective with a tad bit more humanity.

Can't we all just get along? 

One things for sure, if there where power's that had any consideration on helping cyclists, for any reason. 

Seeing how we conduct ourselves secretly would be a wise thing to do and these are the places i would visit. How we conduct ourselves when we believe no one is looking. Tells the truth on who we really are.

So, let's try to be good stewards of the sport.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

I got to ride this weekend. I got my son new pedals and real cycling shoes last week. We headed out yesterday to give them a try. I have been on some great rides but watching my son climb 1000ft in a single stretch was super awesome. You haven't lived until you ride behind your 12 year old son as he descends that same hill at over 30 miles an hour. It was pretty cool watching him put all we have worked on teaching him into action. We ended up doing 30 miles averaging 12 mph. I was awfully proud of him. It was also really neat not going so fast I usually hammer it on Sundays but since he was with me we went at his pace and it was nice to just ride a bike for the ride, not pushing it, just cruising. I tell you the huge grin on his face at the bottom of the hill is something I will never forget. I remember my first huge climb and descent on a road bike still. I'm sure he will never forget either.

great pics btw. I'll try to remember to get some next week. Just remembered the old lady took one before we left


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Winn said:


> I got to ride this weekend. I got my son new pedals and real cycling shoes last week. We headed out yesterday to give them a try. I have been on some great rides but watching my son climb 1000ft in a single stretch was super awesome. You haven't lived until you ride behind your 12 year old son as he descends that same hill at over 30 miles an hour. It was pretty cool watching him put all we have worked on teaching him into action. We ended up doing 30 miles averaging 12 mph. I was awfully proud of him. It was also really neat not going so fast I usually hammer it on Sundays but since he was with me we went at his pace and it was nice to just ride a bike for the ride, not pushing it, just cruising. I tell you the huge grin on his face at the bottom of the hill is something I will never forget. I remember my first huge climb and descent on a road bike still. I'm sure he will never forget either.
> 
> great pics btw. I'll try to remember to get some next week. Just remembered the old lady took one before we left


That's awesome stuff man. I think it's so cool that you and your son share a passion together. That makes for a lifetime experiences. It's also cool you didn't ride him too hard and just let it flow at his pace. Good job "Dad"


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

My son discovered cycling in college even though I encouraged him while in high school. He joined the club team and raced. We have enjoyed many rides together. We usually ride at my pace but when he wants to hammer I just try to hold his wheel and get sucked on for the free ride. . My younger son in high school has just started to join us for a few rides


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Sussex country side -- from hills to the shore.

Been looking forward to this ride for years. Path, trail and road all in one.
Don't et much time while I'm there, but this was a treat.

McPhilly's: Dell Quay Harbor Road, Path, and Trail Ride


----------

